# Graphics in Avatars and Forum Signatures



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 13, 2006)

Please note the following:


All images must be tasteful and suitable for a "family rated forum".
Please avoid images that may be triggering to other forum members.
Images used as avatars or in signatures must be limited in size to a maximum hight or width of 80 pixels (i.e., the maximum dimension should not exceed 80 pixels).
Images that link to another website should be avoided wherever possible - among things, this slows down page loading for other members, manu of whom may not have access to a high speed internet connection. If you cannot upload it to the forum, please email me the image and I'll upload it for you. If you absolutely must link to another website, please ensure that you have permission to "hotlink" to images on that site.

To upload your own avatar, first save the image to your hard drive and use an image editor to resize it to no bigger than 80 pixels. You can download a free one at http://www.irfanview.com/. However, note that with animated gifs you will need something like PhotoShop to edit it.

Once it's within limits, goto *Profile | Forum Profile Information | I will upload my own picture* and click on *Browse*. Navigate to where you have the avatar saved on your hard drive, select it, and then scroll down to the bottom of that Profile page and click on *Change profile*.

For a signature graphic, the best thing is to email it to me, or email a link to the graphic and let me upload it to the Psychlinks server. Or you can type in the URL/link in your signature and let me know you have done so and I'll download it and resize it from there. The other option is to use one of the free image sites like Image Shack but again make sure the image is within the limits of maximum 80 pixels.


----------

